# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  حل المسائل...

## 86ali.z

سلام دوستان.کسی حل المسائل ریاضی عمومی پیش تجربی رو داره؟

----------

